# Tail



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I feel your - and Dexter's - pain. We fight that same battle. The only thing that works for us is what you're doing - a few minutes at a time. When Max starts to get antsy, I praise him like crazy and stop for a bit, or just gently brush the parts that don't really need it. 

I use a slicker brush - but I'd love to hear what other people use!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester is starting to grow his adult fur so i don't have this problem yet. im interested to hear your responses so when i go through this i know what to do


----------

